# I believe I can fly!!!



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I'm rather pleased  with this shot I took of Poppy today. Happy days playing in the sun.










And a not-quite-so-good 'ears in the air' picture (I'm still working on that one).










And finally, just Poppy being lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant shots!! She is so cute and beautiful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures, lovely puppy Poppy


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She has great paw-eye coordination already  Gorgeous pup


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pics so adorable love the ears


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant pics of beautiful Poppy look forward to more, love the action shots


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab pictures  she looks like such a happy little girl


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Fab pictures  she looks like such a happy little girl


I did think of you and Molly yesterday. We went to Ryton Pools and Poppy found some thick black mud, about a foot deep. She came out half cockapoo, half mud monster! We were so mortified we forgot to take a photo . She went straight back into the big pool for a rinse, followed by two full shampoos and rinses back home to get the muck out of her fur . The smell!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

PoppyLove said:


> I did think of you and Molly yesterday. We went to Ryton Pools and Poppy found some thick black mud, about a foot deep. She came out half cockapoo, half mud monster! We were so mortified we forgot to take a photo . She went straight back into the big pool for a rinse, followed by two full shampoos and rinses back home to get the muck out of her fur . The smell!


 Molly approves muchly - well done Poppy 

I think we had the same happen the last time we went to Ryton Pools


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's a little Molly minion!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

PoppyLove said:


> She's a little Molly minion!


That is a very scary thought 

If you ever fancy coundon wedge for a walk Molly can show Poppy all the muddy bits


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ah....so it is coundon wedge where you walk Molly and Chance. I thought it may be but I'm not familiar enough with the area to have been sure. Poppy would love a guide to the muddier parts of coundon wedge


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

great - we will have to sort out a date and let the mud and mayhem commence


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is growing well, such a happy looking girl.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Adore the airborn Poppy photo, and the attempt for lift off ones too. Fabulous!


----------

